# The First Heretic Question (Primarch Pods)



## M3N0N26 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi guys, Just a quick question, when ADB describes the children in the pods, landing on the world, I couldnt really decide who was who. Anyone care to help?

I mean the one landing on the pitch black planet was obviously Kurze and the one with "too many limbs" Alpharius Omegon, and the one who was floating in a planet with pyramids was obviously Magnus. Can anyone elaborate on the others? Thanks :-]


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

The one covered in blood was Angron, the one who landed in a planet riddled with pollution was Fulgrim, and i think it went in order of their legion number. I also seem to recall one who was the Lion but until i get to that part in my rereading i can't be sure.


----------



## xNoPityx (Dec 23, 2010)

I thought pollution was Mortarion.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

It is all the Traitor Primarchs (and the Lion) in Legion order.



ADB said:


> For kicks, here's the order the pods come down:
> 
> The Lion - in the forests of Caliban; Fulgrim on the plains of Chemos; Perturabo, among the mountain fortresses of Olympia; Curze, during the eternal night of Nostramo (and the only primarch-child to instinctively reach for a weapon when he saw civilisation); Angron, his face awash in blood and screaming in pain even as an infant; Mortarion, in the pollution-thick wilds of Barbarus; Magnus the Red, in Tizca; Horus, on the worthless world of Cthonia; Lorgar landing by the river near the City of Grey Flowers on Colchis (a vague Moses analogy...); and Alpharius, in some nebulous unseeable mystery place.
> 
> Basically, the Traitor Primarchs - in Legion order - and the Lion as well, perhaps reflecting the lore that he may or may not have been wavering in his loyalties, at least in the eyes of the Chaos Gods.


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

I just got to that part in my rereading and i can say without a doubt that it goes in the order of the fallen legions' numbers.


----------



## M3N0N26 (Sep 18, 2008)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> It is all the Traitor Primarchs (and the Lion) in Legion order.


Thank you Sir :]


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

I got most of them right when I read it, the only bit that confused me was the 'multi limbed creature' that I then realised was twins.


----------

